# Brass Monkey Brew Meet



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/10)

Well...I am organising a Brass Monkey Brew Meet

Location is my place, just out of Grafton on the NSW Nth Coast, I have a 30acr farm, so plenty of room

It will be around the end of July, start of August.. This is the coldest part of the year at my place

Basically it is a bring your own beer, accomodation etc...

There will be a fire, of course, and the shed/accomodation will have a pot belly stove to heat it

It will be a casual event without dick heads or idiots...

Food has yet to be organised, but I am sure it will happen closer to the event


----------



## Adamt (1/4/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It will be a casual event without dick heads or idiots...



That rules out Queensland...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/10)

Grafton is blessed with a Jail and Airport, so at least they have a choice


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/4/10)

1. Ducatiboy
2. Chappo
3. Tony ( maybe )


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/4/10)

oh boy standing room only on 30ac ,,


----------



## Steve (3/4/10)

Now thats one gathering I would like to attend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/10)

well, book your holidays


----------



## TidalPete (4/4/10)

Well now, let me think of reasons for not attending ---- h34r: 

1 -- Too bloody cold.
2 -- Shotty might freeze up. :lol: 
3 -- No lift available.
4 -- South of the border.  
5 -- Weekend might be booked but will find out by next month.
6 -- I'll think of something?

T


----------



## Batz (4/4/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well...I am organising a Brass Monkey Brew Meet
> 
> Location is my place, just out of Grafton on the NSW Nth Coast, I have a 30acr farm, so plenty of room
> 
> ...




That'll be right, guess when my next shut down is? :angry: :angry: 

Batz


----------



## Tony (4/4/10)

1. Ducatiboy
2. Chappo
3. Tony ( good chance ) 

Can i bring my brew rig? I need 15A for 45 min to heat HLT and then again for half hour for mash. 

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/10)

Tony said:


> 1. Ducatiboy
> 2. Chappo
> 3. Tony ( good chance )
> 
> ...




Standard 15 Amp GPO or round pin type


----------



## Tony (4/4/10)

mate i just run it on a normal 10A power point.

Food....... we can just shoot a roo and make a big batch of skippy con carne  I will bring the chilli


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/10)

No shortage of skippies here...


----------



## chappo1970 (4/4/10)

Oh Baby I have been waiting for this one! B) 

Where's the NSW homies? Franko? Pumpy? Hogan? Schooey? LTW?


----------



## TidalPete (4/4/10)

Batz said:


> That'll be right, guess when my next shut down is? :angry: :angry:
> 
> Batz



Date's not set in stone just yet Batz & yes, thanks very much for the offer of a lift. :icon_cheers: 
I'll bring my own thermal underwear.  

T


----------



## Tony (5/4/10)

Bump.

I can see this being a great event...... put your names up people!


----------



## Ras77 (5/4/10)

hmmm interesting


1. Ducatiboy
2. Chappo
3. Tony ( good chance ) 
4. Ras & Wife depending on dates


Hey Chappo we can take our rambos dowon and keep warm togeather.


Cheers
Ras


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/10)

OK...

2 dates

31july & 1 Aug

or

7 & 8 August

I Have chainsaw & wood  .... Lots of wood...


----------



## Tony (5/4/10)

i can bring a rambo too


----------



## Ras77 (5/4/10)

Cool any of those dates a good with me 

The wife will find out wednesday


heers

RAS


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/10)

Tony said:


> i can bring a rambo too


 .243 Terminator...


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/10)

Much to SWMBO disgust Sheman is doing a road trip  Can't missout on this one.


----------



## NickB (5/4/10)

Tempted.......


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/10)

Tempted? Tempted? <_< 

HTFU your coming NickB!


----------



## Ras77 (7/4/10)

hmmmmm

If this can get the great Ras to come out of hiding.

Yep still keen just need dats so the wife and i can book with work.


Cheers
Ras

Lets go people Chappo has put his hand up to keep everyone warm  (Not sure how but hey will be fun to find out)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/4/10)

There are 2 dates

july 30- Aug 1st

Aug 7-8

I am easy for either of those dates, ....Guys, its up to you to pick a date


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

I had a request to bring the meet forward to the July school holidays, which will early in July..

Kids will be welcome, got plenty of space for them and things to do..pls note you MUST take them home with you.. B)


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had a request to bring the meet forward to the July school holidays, which will early in July..
> 
> Kids will be welcome, got plenty of space for them and things to do..pls note you MUST take them home with you.. B)



Cool! Kids running amok and adults to pissed to care h34r: . 

Sound like fun Duke! Seriously this will be great fun camping, brewin' and stuff. Any idea which dates in July? And are we talking Qld or NSW school holidays?

Chap Chap 

Edit: I should be able to control my two...


----------



## bonj (10/4/10)

It wasn't actually a request, just a query... I'd prefer it *wasn't* school holidays, was hoping to rule them out. The two earlier proposed dates are fine by me.

1. Ducatiboy
2. Chappo
3. Tony ( good chance )
4. Ras & Wife depending on dates
5. Bonj


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

prob be better not to have in school hols, as most will prob be going away anyway


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

Okay so no kids then?


----------



## Ras77 (10/4/10)

Ok people 


I'm good for the 7th 8th 9th

so lock it in eiddie i can also do the weekend before but need to organise it so can we agree on a date please.


Cheers
Ras

Also is anyone else bring the better half alone don't want the wife to get lonely and that not a invitation chappo lol


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

Chappo, kids are welcome, along with wives and girlfriends

As far as food goes, I am thinking the camp oven route, do some legs of lamb, beef etc..

I also have a stainless 44 gallon drum that I am going to turn into a vertical smoker...

May need some to bring a big pot to do vegies in


----------



## Ras77 (10/4/10)

I can get some camp ovens mate if that will help

Thats if the wife lets put them in the new car heheheheh + keg will get to that later

Cheers
Ras


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

The camp site

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&sou....469177&z=9


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Chappo, kids are welcome, along with wives and girlfriends
> 
> As far as food goes, I am thinking the camp oven route, do some legs of lamb, beef etc..
> 
> ...



Alright sounds almost like a Duke plan?

Put me up for 1 SWMBO and 2 sprogs plus a leg of lamb + veg and beer of course  

I can drag down the Chappo smoke mate if you want?

Also recovery the next day 12 chooky bum knuts and 1kg of bacon!  

Can't wait for this one fellas!


----------



## Ras77 (10/4/10)

Also recovery the next day 12 chooky bum knuts 

lol chappo did you forget where i work??? 
I can bring eggs how many dozen do you need  

Cheers
Ras


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

MM...

going to need a 1200x1800x6 BBQ plate for brekky :beer:


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

mmmmmm.... chickens :wub:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

Ok

the date is now 

The weekend of Aug 7-8


----------



## scoundrel (10/4/10)

im in! just need a lift down will pay for petrol.

if no one can give me a lift, ill look into greyhounding it down. probably need to pull finger and gets some of my beers sorted. for july then? 
cheers scoundrel.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> im in! just need a lift down will pay for petrol.
> 
> if no one can give me a lift, ill look into greyhounding it down. probably need to pull finger and gets some of my beers sorted. for july then?
> cheers scoundrel.




If you can make it to Chappo Manor or Bowen Hills your in Lukey!

Thinkin' about heading off Friday luch time so we can be there to give Duke a hand.

PM me mate

Chap Chap


----------



## Ras77 (10/4/10)

Evening

Will also try to head down friday


Cheers
Ras


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

Those of you that have dirt bikes...heheh...you will hate me


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

I have a chicken that runs really really fast thou?







Like really fast! 

And I am allowed to ride one of these...


----------



## winkle (10/4/10)

Chappo said:


> I have a chicken that runs really really fast thou?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've been drinking far too much Chap Chap.
Put me down as a possible Stu (unless I've promised to be in RP about then, mmm 20c schwarz)

Edit: hairlines about right


----------



## Tony (10/4/10)

I will bring a big pot and make a BIG batch of my curry to warm everyone up 

Sound good?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

Sounds Good Tony

Nice winter warmer ....


----------



## praxis178 (10/4/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ok
> 
> the date is now
> 
> The weekend of Aug 7-8




Might be back from the US by then, have to check on that, so if I am and IF I'm not too jet lagged count me in.....


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/10)

Crap knows how I am gunna do this but Sherman is moving house for the weekend and day trippin to the Dukes place for a brew?


----------



## Ras77 (12/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Crap knows how I am gunna do this but Sherman is moving house for the weekend and day trippin to the Dukes place for a brew?




A truck would do it

Cheers

Ras


----------



## scoundrel (14/4/10)

hey Uncle chap chap

Are mrs chappo and the chapplette's coming with? if not, ill pay dad in beer and you can borrow his ute. a batch of coopers draft on keg seems to do the trick.

cheers scoundrel

Edit: so long as you don't mind driving a ford *hangs head in shame*


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> hey Uncle chap chap
> 
> Are mrs chappo and the chapplette's coming with? if not, ill pay dad in beer and you can borrow his ute. a batch of coopers draft on keg seems to do the trick.
> 
> ...




Nope Mrs Chappo and Chaplettes are staying home so it's a boys only weekend and road trip.

I was feeling like some low level flying so I was gunna take the "Red Devil" (HSV) and break down Sherman into a 3V crates of death brewery config. The HSV does lack back seats, the front seats are thinly padded race seats and you will probably get a numb bum, the ride is very very hard accentuated by the race seats and your spine chattering on every pot hole and or pebble on/in the road, the exhaust is ridiculously loud and deafening because the sound deadening added too much weight, corners like it's on rails but likes to kick the ass out unexpectedly if unsettled, the acceleration is brutal, the brakes are non ABS and there is a high chance that it all could let go at a ridiculous amount of speed. Or catch fire?  I think I'll take my chances with the Red Devil than drive some FORD hunk of junk!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/10)

Better get the padock ready.... I see some dirt action a happening :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bonj (14/4/10)

Dirt action or *dirty* action! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

Do ya like ya neighbours Duke? :unsure: 

And is there somewhere I can put me bonnet safely for an hour? :beerbang:

Edit: I am a BOGAN and therefore it is in my DNA to be a hoon. (DISCLAIMER) However those little wankers in their 2lt 4 pot poofta mobiles doing burnouts up my street shoulld be shot on sight


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/10)

Bonj said:


> Dirt action or *dirty* action! :icon_chickcheers:


MMM Only if Incider comes, I have 2 roosters and 4 chooks, so he will be well catered for


----------



## scoundrel (14/4/10)

@ chappo *droool* sex on wheels chappo, no back seats? where are we gonna put the strippers?


----------



## winkle (14/4/10)

> I was feeling like some low level flying so I was gunna take the "Red Devil" (HSV) and break down Sherman into a 3V crates of death brewery config. The HSV does lack back seats, the front seats are thinly padded race seats and you will probably get a numb bum, the ride is very very hard accentuated by the race seats and your spine chattering on every pot hole and or pebble on/in the road, the exhaust is ridiculously loud and deafening because the sound deadening added too much weight, corners like it's on rails but likes to kick the ass out unexpectedly if unsettled



Could get interesting on the roads to Stu's place  .


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> @ chappo *droool* sex on wheels chappo, no back seats? where are we gonna put the strippers?




In the boot! Isn't that where you put your women? :unsure:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Edit: I am a BOGAN and therefore it is in my DNA to be a hoon. (DISCLAIMER) However those little wankers in their 2lt 4 pot poofta mobiles doing burnouts up my street shoulld be shot on sight




Chappo, you're a short arsed farkan idiot, hoon - you wouldn't last 5 seconds with genuine hoons, they'd have your shorts around your ankles and your camshafts up somewhere that rhymes with camshaft.


God I gotta get to Grafton that weekend ........................








Go Saints


----------



## bonj (14/4/10)

But we all love those 1.2L 4 pot AWESOME-mobiles like the one in your garage, Chappo!


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Chappo, you're a short arsed farkan idiot, hoon



Yeah so? Whats it too ya!  



Bonj said:


> But we all love those 1.2L 4 pot AWESOME-mobiles like the one in your garage, Chappo!




Well.... Well?.... Ummmmmm?...errrr?

So what I still hate 'em! Besides VW are different!


----------



## bradsbrew (14/4/10)

Ok I have started my ground work on this weekend..... SWMBO does not want to go on a camping trip to NSW.....Yeah. I have also got the "I dont give a shit if you go away for a couple of days" shoulder shrug. I reckon if I finish a few jobs around the house I will be in. 

@ Chappo can I travel in the boot of the HSV with the strippers....I miss my Senator  .

Pencil me in Stu.





















Just read Stu's conditions and dickheads aren't allowed  . ..................So what you doing that weekend Chappo, we're not allowed at Stu's.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Just read Stu's conditions and dickheads aren't allowed  . ..................So what you doing that weekend Chappo, we're not allowed at Stu's.



Bugger Duke and his "conditions" we are going! If your keen to have a road trip Brad i can put the rear seat back in?


----------



## jayandcath (14/4/10)

Well Lads, I put the wife straight and told her that I'm going. She said she would let me know if I can go closer to the date. I put her straight, eh.

Jay


----------



## Tony (14/4/10)

Chappo will have his 3 spots in the back seat full


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/10)

MMMmmm...cute....The goat that is... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/4/10)

Time to stir the host... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/4/10)

h34r:


----------



## Tony (15/4/10)

Hey did you like my home customisation of the goat girls? They wernt AHB friendly..... well forum friendly 

Cut the fella above's hair short and its stu!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/10)

Actually I get laid heaps, cause I have plenty of time now that I dont have to keep re-booting my PC, checking for viruses and all that other crap you windows folk have to put up with... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lilo (16/4/10)

Woohooo Linux vs Windows.... that won't get a response from chappo......


----------



## chappo1970 (16/4/10)

Random Bump


----------



## mccuaigm (16/4/10)

You got the Vee Dub theme going here now...


----------



## chappo1970 (16/4/10)




----------



## TidalPete (16/4/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I miss my Senator








T


----------



## winkle (16/4/10)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 37288
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've been smoking your own malt again, haven't you Pete h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/10)

Bump-o-matic






Or should I say bum?


----------



## TidalPete (30/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Bump-o-matic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sand looks like Noosa White to me Chap Chap?  
No Gold Coast flies on that shiela. :lol: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/10)

TidalPete said:


> That sand looks like Noosa White to me Chap Chap?
> No Gold Coast flies on that shiela. :lol:
> 
> TP




Sand? What sand? I didn't see any sand...


----------



## Ras77 (6/5/10)

Hey Guys

Will not be able to make it this time  due to work changed at the last minute.

Hope you have a great time.

Cheers

Ras


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/10)

That sucks Rass....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/10)

3 months to go guys

Just starting to get a nice taste of winter now


IT'S GOING TO BE COLD

bring your beanies..... :icon_chickcheers: 

looks like it will be a big fire this year :icon_drunk:


----------



## chappo1970 (21/5/10)

Bump  

Whats the news Duke?


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Bump
> Whats the news?



Far "cough". :lol: :lol: 

TP


----------



## bonj (22/5/10)

I am possibly in doubt for this now. An old school friend from Texas might be in town... will have to see when we get closer.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/10)

Bonj said:


> I am possibly in doubt for this now. An old school friend from Texas might be in town... will have to see when we get closer.




:lol: I win the bet boys!!!!


----------



## NickB (22/5/10)

hmmm, the 'old school friend' from 'texas' excuse. Heard it a thousand times


----------



## bonj (22/5/10)

NickB said:


> hmmm, the 'old school friend' from 'texas' excuse. Heard it a thousand times


Read my facebook wall, ya hippy!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/5/10)

Bonj is GAY and cant handle the cold...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/10)

Ok...

Need to start getting a list 

And organise food...Those that have camp ovens please put your hand up


----------



## mccuaigm (26/5/10)

I'm in...

I tried to put the list in here, but FF is being a slag

1. Ducatiboy
2. Chappo
3. Tony ( good chance )
4. Ras & Wife depending on dates
5. Bonj
6. Goldy

EDIT: Last list I noticed


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/10)

Ras is out


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ras is out




Thank god! Otherwise I would have to hear him whinging and whining about how I beat him to the last Rambo burner  . Geeze it was over a year ago now  

Count me in for a Camp Over Duke.


----------



## NickB (27/5/10)

Has someone taken the vice off your balls Chap Chap? h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/10)

NickB said:


> Has someone taken the vice off your balls Chap Chap? h34r:




Lets just say I have been on a good behaviour bond <_<


----------



## clean brewer (27/5/10)

I may be in??? Just got a small promotion at work and some more $$$ and my roster has changed, will have to check the dates..  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/10)

WooooHooooo


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/10)

clean brewer said:


> I may be in??? Just got a small promotion at work and some more $$$ and my roster has changed, will have to check the dates..
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Does anyone know this guy? <_< 

I am sure he brews some really crap beers...


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Does anyone know this guy? <_<
> 
> I am sure he brews some really crap beers...



Alright there's an official road trip now. The Chappo mobile is full with SR, Lilo and JayandCath. Any others up for a convoy (4-10 big brother!)?


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/10)

C'mon brewers!

(It'll be fun as long as jay leaves the swedish bus at home... h34r: )


----------



## mccuaigm (6/6/10)

Convoy eh... Interesting h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/10)

Yeah well your the co-pilot Goldy... I need someone to tell me which dials and buttons to press... :unsure: 






Have i gone too far?


----------



## mccuaigm (6/6/10)

hmm, could be an interesting trip then.....


----------



## bradsbrew (6/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Yeah well your the co-pilot Goldy... I need someone to tell me which dials and buttons to press... :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It needs the machine that goes Bingggg.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/10)

Getting colder, and getting closer....


----------



## winkle (23/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Yeah well your the co-pilot Goldy... I need someone to tell me which dials and buttons to press... :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That silver thing isn't a single teatcup milking machine is it? :blink:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Have i gone too far?




Its missing ALOT... Pedel,shifter,decent stereo, if fact I can't even see the cigerett lighter...


----------



## clean brewer (23/6/10)

Just want to confirm that I will not be able to attend Stu, im heading to a different Camp tomorrow for 3 weeks and my Roster confirms that i'll be away while this is on mate..... Hope you have a good one anyhow!!!! :icon_chickcheers: 

CB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/10)

Thats a shame CB...


----------



## praxis178 (24/6/10)

I won't be there either, doesn't fit with my return from the US. Sad, but that's how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/10)

Looks like me, Chappo and Tony.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/10)

I am going to be so pissed if they call an election for this weekend... :angry:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/6/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am going to be so pissed if they call an election for this weekend... :angry:




You'll be safe with that on DS. I was sweating on one the following weekend when my music festival is on, but JG's rise to the top all but rules that out .. for now .........


----------



## NickB (28/6/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Looks like me, Chappo and Tony.. :icon_chickcheers:




So, just you and Tony then.....



h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/10)

Chappo had better be coming.... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/10)

For those attending, make sure your sleeping bag/swag is rated to below zero... I will be building the fire near the shed, and probably putting the Pot-Belly in the middle of the shed..

If any one is bringing kegs, let me know if I need to get a mirical box..


----------



## Ross (3/7/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If any one is bringing kegs, let me know if I need to get a mirical box..



Filled with warm water to stop the beer freezing :lol: 

Have a great one guys... Too cold for a softie like me....

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/10)

Ross


Going to send you a flannellette dress to keep you nice and warm :icon_cheers:


----------



## Franko (19/7/10)

This event sounds great will see if that weekend is free 

Franko


----------



## bonj (19/7/10)

Franko said:


> This event sounds great will see if that weekend is free


All I can say, is: _*Come to this if you want to live!*_


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/10)

Franko.... Do what you have to do.... even if it is illegal... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Franko (19/7/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Franko.... Do what you have to do.... even if it is illegal... :icon_cheers:



I hear you Stu

Just waiting to see if missus has that weekend off work

Franko


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/10)

So who is actually coming.... :unsure: 

Cause I have no idea...  

Those that are coming had better PM me... or you will never find my place... :icon_drunk:


----------



## bonj (20/7/10)

So, Who's coming to this? Let's start a list.

1. Duke 
2. Bonj


----------



## mccuaigm (20/7/10)

Bonj said:


> So, Who's coming to this? Let's start a list.
> 
> 1. Duke
> 2. Bonj
> 3. Goldy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/10)

well 3 makes a meeting :icon_drunk:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/10)

2 weeks away... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## scoundrel (25/7/10)

im depending on chappo for a lift so ill pm him and let you know.


----------



## mccuaigm (25/7/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> im depending on chappo for a lift so ill pm him and let you know.



I can give you a lift depending on where you are mate. Waiting on Chappo eh......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/10)

I would fly my helicopter up there, but unfortunatly it is out of rego :unsure:


----------



## bonj (31/7/10)

Really bad news 

Broke a windscreen yesterday, which normally, wouldn't be so much of a problem, but it's the straw that broke the proverbial camels back, so to speak... net result, is that unfortunately, I'm out. Spewing because we were going to spend 5 nights in Yamba too, and that's also been canned.... Stinkin' money


----------



## winkle (31/7/10)

Bonj said:


> Really bad news
> 
> Broke a windscreen yesterday, which normally, wouldn't be so much of a problem, but it's the straw that broke the proverbial camels back, so to speak... net result, is that unfortunately, I'm out. Spewing because we were going to spend 5 nights in Yamba too, and that's also been canned.... Stinkin' money



Use gladwrap? it works on fermentors


----------



## Steve (31/7/10)

wear goggles ya big girl!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/10)

Bonj said:


> Really bad news
> 
> Broke a windscreen yesterday, which normally, wouldn't be so much of a problem, but it's the straw that broke the proverbial camels back, so to speak... net result, is that unfortunately, I'm out. Spewing because we were going to spend 5 nights in Yamba too, and that's also been canned.... Stinkin' money




Poo... that really sucks


----------



## bonj (31/7/10)

Bonj said:


> Really bad news
> 
> Broke a windscreen yesterday, which normally, wouldn't be so much of a problem, but it's the straw that broke the proverbial camels back, so to speak... net result, is that unfortunately, I'm out. Spewing because we were going to spend 5 nights in Yamba too, and that's also been canned.... Stinkin' money



Alright.... Knee-jerk Bonj is back in his hole and Sensible Bonj is back on the Brass Monkey Brewmeet Bandwagon!


----------



## gava (31/7/10)

Chappo said:


> Yeah well your the co-pilot Goldy... I need someone to tell me which dials and buttons to press... :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that with all those dials and its a auto


----------



## chappo1970 (31/7/10)

Sorry Duke I am out. Work is currently running and ruining my social life but I need to make hay while the sun shines. Hope you lads have a good one. :drinks: 

Chappo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/10)

There is still going to be a big fire, beer and fun :icon_chickcheers: 

To all those skirt wearing man boys who cant handle a fire under the stars..... :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/8/10)

Those that are coming pls PM me so I can give you details


----------



## jayandcath (5/8/10)

Sorry Stu, just been informed that my girls are dancing at a fete on Saturday afternoon and again on Sunday morning. I was going to ask for permission but then I woke up. I promise I will make it up to you Stu.


Jay


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/8/10)

One more sleep and its on...

WWOOOOOHHHOOOOO...


----------



## mccuaigm (6/8/10)

:chug:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/8/10)

Mmm..... goats....


----------



## winkle (8/8/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmm..... goats....



So the final violated goat score is???


----------



## katzke (8/8/10)

So what was the count, of brewers, not goats?

I did not read it all but it sounds like you have some girly men down in Oz. We had a club group brew before I joined and they had to shovel snow to get home. The next year I went to the same house it was below zero C (in the 20s F) and snow on the ground. Sounds like there were more at either of those club brews then at your party.


----------



## Steve (12/8/10)

Are you still alive Stu?


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/10)

Steve said:


> Are you still alive Stu?




Maybe the goats got the upper hand or paw...what ever goats use for hands.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/10)

Yep still alive

No Goats, brewers or Chappo's where harmed at this event..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (13/8/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep still alive
> 
> No Goats, brewers or *Chappo*'s where harmed at this event..... :icon_cheers:



Who could tell.....

View attachment 40077
h34r: 
See you at the Bat Cave for Xmas Stu?


----------

